# Tempestade Tropical BERYL (Atlântico 2012 #AL02)



## Vince (29 Mai 2012 às 02:52)

Estive uns dias fora, mas para não quebrar o histórico do fórum, aqui vão algumas imagens e dados desta tempestade tropical, que nesta altura já não tem grande importância visto que o ciclone está já há bastante tempo em terra a enfraquecer.


----------

